# 2007+ Diesel Particulate Filters



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have a 2007+ diesel truck? Just wondering if there have been any good/bad experiences with the DPFs and new emissions standards. Lots of forums mentioned problems early early on with the first stabs at the 2007 model year, but all of the manufacturers have made software adjustments to help remedy the problems.

I've heard of the least number of issues w/ the Duramax. The Ford flame thrower issues seem to be clearing up, and the Cummins produced quite a few clogged DPFs early too which I've heard have declined.


----------

